# HELP:  Won't return to default settings



## jimbean (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a RADEON 9800 Pro.  I installed ATITOOL 0.0.23.  I tried increasing the core and mem speeds, but have since decided to keep the default 378/337.5.  I choose default in the ATITOOL menu bringing the speed to default.  But once I restarted my computer the Core was at 391.5 and mem speed at 351.00.  I reset the speeds to the default again and restarted the computer, and again the speeds were at 391.5/351.  I then unistalled ATITOOL and checked the speeds again, they have not returned to default.  I have tried other programs that can change the speeds, Rage3d Tweak, PowerStrip.  They are able to return the speeds to default 378/337.5, if I run one of these programs and change the speed manually, but when I restart the computer the speeds are back up again to 391.5/351.  I have tried reinstalling ATITOOL 0.0.23, didn't help.  I have unistalled and tried the 0.1.24b2 beta and that has not helped.

What can I do?


----------



## jimbean (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been doing a little research, The Sapphire Radeon X800 runs at 391.5/351.  I have a Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro.  Could something in the bios been misinterpreted by ATITOOLS and overwritten the proper bios setting of 378/337.5.  And if so is there anyway to edit the card bios to set it right?


----------



## Nullman (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry to bump this thread up, but i'm also having the same problem.  I have a Connect3d X850XT, and the default speeds are 520/540.  However, it seems to be defaulting to 540/567 (a value i've never set) even after uninstalling ATITool.

Could ATITool have made changes to the BIOS, changing the default values, and if so, is there any way to change these values back?

I'm also using Catalyst 5.3 (not CCC)

Thanks


----------



## Nullman (Apr 1, 2005)

Well it seems that my card is dynamicaly overclocking when under any sort of load, even when playing a wmv in Win Media Player the clock speeds go from 519.75/540 to 540/567.  This is with a clean install of the drivers after uninstalling ATITool.

Can anyone confirm if this should be happening, is this the nature the card or the Catalyst drivers, or something that ATITool has done maybe?

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2005)

atitool can not write to the bios of the card

atitool does not do anything to your card's clocks, until the visual interface is launched (fan control is done by the kernel mode driver tho)

maybe you enabled ati's overdrive?


----------



## Nullman (Apr 2, 2005)

I've totally uninstalled ati drivers, cleaned the registry out and reinstalled the drivers again. The overdrive lock is on, yet the requested and current speeds have changed from 520/540 (default) to 540/567 again.  I can't change this back to default because it's all greyed out because overdrive is locked.

If i open RaBit 1.5 BIOS editer and view the logging tab, it shows these new speeds also.

The only thing I can think is either something else is changing the clock speeds or these cards are supposed to change by themselves.  These speeds are not dangerous, but I just don't like this lack of control over my cards clock speeds.  Next thing to try is a reformat.


----------



## Nullman (Apr 3, 2005)

After countless uninstalls/reinstalls of drivers and utilities, and a reformat, i seem to have found what was causing the problem.

It was a voltage setting in my motherboard bios.

I have a MSI Neo4 Plat, and there is a setting called 'Adjust CPU VID' (whatever that does).  Well, I had my bios set to 'Optimized', and doing so had changed the 'Adjust CPU VID' setting from 'Startup' to '1.550V'.  After changing this back to 'Startup' my core/mem now stay at 520/540 

Btw, do any of you overcklcokers know what the 'Adjust CPU VID' setting is for on the mb?

Thanks


----------

